# Video: 100 lb dumbbells bench press x 11 reps at 157 lb bodyweight. - Andrew McInroy



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

For my range of motion (ROM), I bring the weight down until the back of my arm is parallel with the floor and this still hits the chest well and I get a massive pump. As you can see from the picture, this range of motion does produce good results for me and my chest, when flexed, does look okay. The reason I cannot go deeper than this on my dumbbell bench is due to shoulder impingement. Jason Huh, who is a professional bodybuilder, uses a limited ROM on his lifts as he believes this creates more stress on the muscle due to constant tension and I like to apply this theory to my dumbbell bench. Now for those who still are going to hate on me, let???s see you do the same lift, POUND FOR POUND and with the same form.


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

For those who want to learn more about keeping constant tension on the muscle, you can see Jason Huh explain it in this video:




 
At the end of the day do what works for you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah thAT was shit
TO keep constant tension ON THE PECS YOU WOUld rep AT THE BOTTOM NOT THE TOP
GREAT TRICEP EXERCISE YOU DID THOUGH


----------



## Getbig2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Man I hate when people throw the weights like that! Its effin annoying! Bring down the weights close to ur chest and then down! Simple and easy! Now Im repping with 100lbs also but I bring it down alot lower and explode up, and control it on the way down, always in constant motion. Try that and you may not be able to rep as much amd may have to lower the weight. I feel I get a way better workout that way. But if what your doing is working than more power to you. Good luck and keep with it.


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah thAT was shit
> TO keep constant tension ON THE PECS YOU WOUld rep AT THE BOTTOM NOT THE TOP
> GREAT TRICEP EXERCISE YOU DID THOUGH



I had an amazing pump in my chest after that lift though


----------



## dgp (Jun 3, 2012)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> I had an amazing pump in my chest after that lift though



Doesnt meen its right.  You have a video showing "look how strong I am" and a picture showing "look how big I am".  May help you bang the girls from home room, but here we are going to tell you the truth.   Your ROM sucks!!!  Lower  the weight and do it right, and stop trying to prove your self. All your going to do is  get hurt.


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

I respect what you are saying sir. And I am not trying to say look how strong I am or how big I am... because I am not strong nor big. Just sharing what I do with people which is a bit different than most. And unfortunately I am more at risk if I do go deeper with ROM due to my shoulder problems.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 3, 2012)

Throwing rubber weights like that on a ground padded with rubber is just stupid.  Control your weights, or don't do them.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2012)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> I respect what you are saying sir. And I am not trying to say look how strong I am or how big I am... because I am not strong nor big. Just sharing what I do with people which is a bit different than most. And unfortunately I am more at risk if I do go deeper with ROM due to my shoulder problems.



you are strong

no reason to play with bullshit
jason huh is a juiced up idiot


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

I hear ya man but I just do what works for me


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Jun 3, 2012)

AndrewMcInroy said:


> I respect what you are saying sir. And I am not trying to say look how strong I am or how big I am... because I am not strong nor big. Just sharing what I do with people which is a bit different than most. And unfortunately I am more at risk if I do go deeper with ROM due to my shoulder problems.



Im sure your totally not trying to show how strong you look or how big you are especially with the pic and the whole u mirin ? oh wait..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 3, 2012)

@ OP


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 3, 2012)

don't listen to these haters

yes your form could better, but you look good and ur strong


----------



## colochine (Jun 3, 2012)

I jelq with 100lbs dumbbells.


----------



## freddym (Jun 3, 2012)

would like to see your form with 75# dumbells..


----------



## AndrewMcInroy (Jun 3, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> don't listen to these haters
> 
> yes your form could better, but you look good and ur strong



Thanks man


----------



## Getbig2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well Andrew my advice would be to lower the weight and have better form thats all. I think youll get more out of each rep. IMHO good luck, reminds me of my little bro, who used to like to impress the ladies lifting heavy having bad form,till his wrist started jacking up, now he follows advice.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 4, 2012)

I got embarrassed watching that.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jun 4, 2012)

My shakeweight is 100 lbs


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 4, 2012)

You're better off doing floor presses. The ROM will be deeper, but it should be fine for your shoulders. Not to mention the ROM would be consistent and you wouldn't be throwing the DB's like that.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 4, 2012)

Im embarrassed for you


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2012)

seems to be alot of idiots on this board now with a high and mighty attitude asif they have never made mistakes when training..

i perosnally have to ask why you have the dunbells almost turned in if you get me? makes it more of a tricep exercise or atleast brings them into play more..

also your not going far enough down with your ROM ur using abiout 75%n ROM like someone said controll the negative then explode on the positive bring i guarantee by slowing down the negative you wont be able to rep as much also..

with regards to what i was saying about the dunbell positioning i know there are different ways to do it just try imagine the dunbells are a barbell and keep them in a line.. 

ignore these haters on here.. seems to be getting pretty bad on this board the mods dont seem to help much and there just a bunch of idots quick to hate on ya and act all high and mighty..

haters gonna hate.


keep up the good work and yeah try not to throw the fucking weight man that shit pisses me off aswell lol lower them to your chest and then sit up its harder when you dont weigh much but just kinda swing your self up can be done or atleast if you cant try and lower them more gently without actually throwing them dude...

seems like every one on here wants to just be assholes and not offer much in the way of help even the mods are at it, quite sad!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bro lower the weight your dont have good control of the weight at all.i would go slower and go to the chest and blast it up.You will get there .im alot older then you so i dont care about weight i go for form and control of the weight you will get more out of it.


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Bro lower the weight your dont have good control of the weight at all.i would go slower and go to the chest and blast it up.You will get there .im alot older then you so i dont care about weight i go for form and control of the weight you will get more out of it.




form before weight is a must regardless.. when i started out i would go way to heavy (for me).. most people go too heavy guess the ego just gets in the way..

guaranteed i will see it every time in in the gym.. someone with horrible form using way to much weight it might impress ur buddys but all there doing is bringing in secondary muscles into play too much taking away from the primary muscle your targeting.. not to mention increasing the risk of injury..


----------



## jimm (Jun 5, 2012)

i gotta admit i watched that jason huh vid a while ago and thought it was just a joke..

look at him at 3:08 that definatly a piss take he didnt get those triceps performing that exercise with that ROM i can tall you that


----------



## Cork (Jun 5, 2012)

I like to call anything Jason Huh does as "Huh reps".  I don't like the way he trains at all.... but anyways.

OP, is that impingement clinically diagnosed or self diagnosed?  There are plenty of exercises to do to rehab impingement so that you can DB bench fully.


----------



## brockfort (Jun 6, 2012)

Getbig2 said:


> Well Andrew my advice would be to lower the weight and have better form thats all. I think youll get more out of each rep. IMHO good luck, reminds me of my little bro, who used to like to impress the ladies lifting heavy having bad form,till his wrist started jacking up, now he follows advice.



my friend had this exact problem with his wrists... that being said, at your weight this is an impressive lift no matter what.. way to go dude, I really like how you get your mind set for the lift as well... I think you'll find that you get much better results if you lower the weight and focus on form as well as really squeezing your pecs when you do the lift (think about this when doing the exercise), this is how you get a massive chest: FACT


----------

